# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Koi Import Juara di Bandung Koi Show 2008

## ademilanforever

Permisi nih, saya mau jual 2 ikan ini yaitu shiro ogata dan ochiba ginrin ogata, kedua ikan ini ukuran 24 cm dan mendapat Juara 2 di Bandung Koi Show 2008. Harga Rp. 3.500.000,- termasuk ongkir untuk DKI Jakarta dan Jawa Barat, kalau berminat bisa hubungi saya di 081809160747 (Ade). HARGA BISA NEGO, TRIMS

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

